# Little work in the fishing room



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Make a teaser this afternoon. Y?all think is gonna work? I?m getting ready to go fishing. Waiting on good weather.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Great job, good to see someone else taking on a project!


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you, weather is to bad to go fishing, have to do something


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Any idea why the pictures go away after a few seconds? Would like to look closer at what you did (looks realy nice) but they go away before I can.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

I don?t know about the picture. Sorry


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I see this with the Chrome browser. I have an ad blocker, but it is disabled on the site. Not sure why photos show, then disappear.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

See is that work


----------

